# dark vs light patchouli



## lionprincess00 (Mar 28, 2015)

Do you prefer dark or light patchouli eo and why?

Please specify 
Your supplier...if they sell both or it isn't known, and specify _why_ you prefer one over the other. 
Also, if you sell, do your buyers prefer one over the other.
Finally, if you don't know the difference, you can chime in too on the matter...all opinions welcomed!

Thank you all, trying to learn something about preferences before I splurge on a purchase!

Edit to say, I'm thinking I want dark over light...for a more robust scent with less needed (not to mention cheaper), but I want people with experience to explain and give information before I jump the gun and make a purchase. Thx again.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't pretend to be an expert, but I bought a little of the premium patchouli EO from soap making resource to try, at hubby's request. I made one batch lightly scented with it, another with 60% citrus mix / 40% patchouli, and they both smell SO good I immediately purchased a larger bottle. I don't have a lot of base notes, and this really fills that niche. 

I don't know if this one is considered light or dark, but the description says its aged.


----------



## jade-15 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have only used dark.
I got mine from Escentials of Australia and they do sell both.  Once I empty my dark I will order the light and compare, but im happy with the dark (which is cheaper  )


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 29, 2015)

I find the light does not have the depth of the dark and does not sell well for me. When I can get a good price I very much prefer the dark aged Indonesian Patch. To me my Dark Patch is a bit sweeter and smokier than my Dark Aged was, which unfortunetly I ran out of last month. My customers tend to want the depth of the dark patch


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thx for the input everyone! Carolyn, I'm looking to experiment with eo's, and I figured people that love pat will prefer a full bodied smell. So thank you for the info! That helps me decide....I want to sell eventually, so my experiments now are geared towards one day doing that. Thx to everyone!


----------

